# Cooper T100 Sebring 2010?



## User (17 Jun 2010)




----------



## Goldie (17 Jun 2010)

Buy it, post many many photos. I absolutely love the way they look. You'll be saving me £500...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2010)

Roadrat?

http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/bikes/roadrat/flat_bar/


----------



## 4F (17 Jun 2010)

What's your budget User ?


----------



## Coco (17 Jun 2010)

Ridgeback Solo if they've still got them.


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jun 2010)

Genesis Day One Cross. It's a nice steel ride with steel forks.

You can add 23s and full guards for the crap weather and stick nobblies on if you fancy getting dirty. I sold my Langster and replaced it with one 

It's also a change from red/black/white bikes!


built better than a langster too! If you don't need guards look at the Flyer.


----------



## Vikeonabike (18 Jun 2010)

Bianchi Via Condotti or 
Pure Bike Porn!


----------



## colinr (18 Jun 2010)

http://www.pinarello.com/eng/lungavita_420.php


> Pure Bike Porn!



Very pretty. If the top tube sloped the other way that would be on the shopping list. Fortunately it doesn't.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2010)

If it's just porn you're after it's this one surely ...


----------



## colinr (18 Jun 2010)

That Colagno costs a pretty penny 
Don't think it would be my first choice for the ~£1300 price tag.


----------



## mickle (18 Jun 2010)

John Cooper is spinning in his grave btw.


----------



## Pottsy (18 Jun 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If it's just porn you're after it's this one surely ...



I want one.


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2010)

Pearson touche ? http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/product/4688/PEARSON_TOUCHE_BLUE_SINGLE_SPEED


----------



## clarion (18 Jun 2010)

mickle said:


> John Cooper is spinning in his grave btw.



Don't think he would be. I bought my Mini from John Cooper Garages, and got it serviced there. I never met John himself, unfortunately, but I did meet Mike a few times, and, even though I didn't really ride at the time, I did get talking bikes with him. He says his dad was into anything that had wheels and raced, including bikes. Though he did prefer engines.


----------



## mickle (18 Jun 2010)

clarion said:


> Don't think he would be. I bought my Mini from John Cooper Garages, and got it serviced there. I never met John himself, unfortunately, but I did meet Mike a few times, and, even though I didn't really ride at the time, I did get talking bikes with him. He says his dad was into anything that had wheels and raced, including bikes. Though he did prefer engines.



I wasn't suggesting that he would be upset to see his name on a bicycle. Just that bicycle. Cooper was a brilliant innovative engineer. There's nothing wrong with it but you can't escape from the fact that it's a bandwagon fixie, a badge engineered far-east manufactured run-of-the-mill generic frame-set hung with some perfectly serviceable but rather average parts.


----------



## Vikeonabike (19 Jun 2010)

User1314 said:


> Cheers all.
> 
> Stuck with Evans.
> 
> ...




Certainly worth trying another frame size but never just make do. If it's the wrong size frame it won't be a comfortable ride and will ruin the experience...Get the right frame size.

For the money you're looking at Viva Pista 1 or Kona Paddy wagon are good, so is the Genesis Flyer!


----------



## clarion (21 Jun 2010)

mickle said:


> I wasn't suggesting that he would be upset to see his name on a bicycle. Just that bicycle. Cooper was a brilliant innovative engineer. There's nothing wrong with it but you can't escape from the fact that it's a bandwagon fixie, a badge engineered far-east manufactured run-of-the-mill generic frame-set hung with some perfectly serviceable but rather average parts.



Ah. I see your point. But I saw the Coopers up close at the Bike Show It's a nicely done bike, I'd say, better than any other bike I've seen with a car badge (Porsche, B*W, Land Rover, Lamborghini etc etc), and has a distinct identity. I did feel it was a bit bandwaggon-jumping, but I didn't think it was just opportunist.

John Cooper made his name by making the very best of what would seem to others to be unpromising materials. Not one to go for the flashest of anything, but, as you say, being creative with his engineering.

What I do see in this bike is something that is more than the sum of its parts might suggest. What I don't see is that creativity. You're right.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jun 2010)

Nothing in this thread is bike porn, lol - They all look like modern-wannabe-retro fixies!

They look nice, but its nothing special.


Is this bike to work scheme? Why are you stuck with evans. I only skimmed then got distracted by all the bike porn postings !


----------



## Landslide (21 Jun 2010)

I'm with Mickle on this one; it looks perfectly adequate, but leaves me a bit cold...


----------



## stevevw (29 Jun 2010)

User
How about one of these with a set of TT Forks and a front brake?
http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/CBPXPCTC/pro-carbon-track-comp


----------



## mickle (29 Jun 2010)

stevevw said:


> User
> How about one of these with a set of TT Forks and a front brake?
> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/CBPXPCTC/pro-carbon-track-comp



Very cool, but does it accept a front brake?



And a front basket................?


----------



## stevevw (29 Jun 2010)

mickle said:


> Very cool, but does it accept a front brake?
> 
> 
> 
> And a front basket................?



Brake yes basket no.


----------



## Goldie (1 Aug 2010)

[QUOTE 1101779"]
First time out on the Cooper today.

First ride in six weeks.

First time clipless!

Did an anti-clockwise circuit of Richmond Park, 13 miles all told. Knackered now. Clipless fine. Bike smooth and comfortable. Though not as "pingy", light or as fast as the Langster. Perfect for London, though. And looks great. Brooks saddle!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Stick some photos up!


----------

